
Ask HN: Who is participating in Mozilla's global sprint? - __ka
https://mozilla.github.io/global-sprint/
======
jdpigeon
I'll be there to work on EEG 101, a neuroscience teaching app for Android that
uses real EEG data from the Muse headband.
[https://github.com/NeuroTechX/eeg-101](https://github.com/NeuroTechX/eeg-101)

I'm actually the main developer on the app and feel fortunate to have been
accepted as one of the official Sprint projects. Looking forward to having
some beginner's minds to take the tutorial and give feedback. Also, hoping to
get some help on the code side (Android + Java, Data viz, and React Native
people wanted!)

All my interactions with Mozilla have been great so far, and I think it will
be a good time. They're actually opening their office in Toronto up to sprint
participants. Tickets and Info here: [https://ti.to/Mozilla/global-sprint-
toronto/with/tlcivmz5efg](https://ti.to/Mozilla/global-sprint-
toronto/with/tlcivmz5efg)

